
Ask HN: Should I mention this during Job interviews? - areyou
I started programming at the age of 12. It was the only entertainment and took me up to 12 hours a day. A few years later I started developing &amp; selling scripts and freelancing. So, at the time of entering a university I&#x27;d got quite a lot of experience.<p>But to be honest, my current self is not proud of that experience (as a lot of things were lacking: good practices, understanding of CS concepts, etc.).<p>So I wonder, During Job interviews should I mention that experience when asked about brief Bio? Doesn&#x27;t it sound unprofessional? I have other things to mention (bachelor&#x27;s degree, popular opensource projects, etc.) anyway.
======
codeaddslife
I would mention it. Nobody expects code from a 12yo to be 'professional'.
Mention it quickly and then go on with your more recent accomplishments.

Most interviewers will probably focus on the recent stuff anyways. But do
mention it. It shows you are passionate about what you are doing.

------
i0nutzb
You should never be ashamed of your work, good or bad. Most likely, ten years
in the future, you'll be ashamed about today self. Afterall, we all started
somewhere, didn't we?

Now, specifically on the question: Is that freelancing work still relevant
today? Because if is not, probably you shouldn't do more than a very quick
mention and not very detailed.

Another approach is to think about what you're putting in your Resume: are you
mentioning kindergarden? Primary school? Or only the last and the most
relevant education?

------
gamebak
I started the same, mentioned some of my significant projects over each year
in my cv and i'm 23 and working as a senior in PHP now.

